# If Your Poodle was a Famous Person...



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I love Tina Turner..Id love to have half the energy she has..and at her age!
Stella would have to be Princess Diana, she is elegant, well mannered, and an ambassordor of good will. Stella speads happiness where ever she goes! 
This is a great idea for a thread. Cant wait to read all the other responses.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think Thinker would be Sean Connery. A dignified, silver haired old fox.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Need I say anything?:rofl:


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Skye said:


> Need I say anything?:rofl:


LOL 
:lol:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Skye said:


> Need I say anything?:rofl:


The most convincing evidence of reincarnation yet!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

a feminine version of groucho marx. . . 

Or i dunno brooke sheilds? it's all the eyebrows you know *L*


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Lucille Ball, not only is Penny a redhead but she's quite funny!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

neVar said:


> a feminine version of groucho marx. . .
> 
> Or i dunno brooke sheilds? it's all the eyebrows you know *L*


YES!!!! I totally see Brooke Sheilds!


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

Anna Massey:


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Everyone says Matrix looks like Big Bird:

















For some reason Mitch reminds me of Peyton Manning.


----------



## Banjo's Mum (Oct 25, 2010)

I like to think Banjo is a Bon-Jovi look alike!!

Hahahahaha


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

Locket said:


> Everyone says Matrix looks like Big Bird:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so funny about Big Bird! :laugh2:

Llama is really Pippi the Longstocking, but this character is not well-known in the States, i don't think...


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

fracturedcircle - Pippi Longstocking is very well known in the states!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Olie - Ron Howard aka - Richie Cunningham


















Suri - Pink


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Silver Ben would be Clint Eastwood
Little Gino reminds me of Brad Pitt when he was in Thelma & Louise, cute little blonde hunk.
Malcom is very sweet and humble...he's a Winnie the Pooh.
Jetta is sweet and feminine, but also the alpha bitch...she's Angelina Jolie.
Cooper is too cool, but he's large and athletic...he's The Rock.
Keisha is sassy, in-your-face with attitude....she's Kat von D
Sienna, the 21 yr old is like Sophia from the Golden Girls


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> fracturedcircle - Pippi Longstocking is very well known in the states!


oh good!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Fun thread, BTW


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Elphie would be Idinia Menzel


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Repetitive, I'm afraid, but Poppy is another Lucille Ball. 
Sophy - Greta Garbo. Something about the eyes, the posing for the camera, the occasional wish to be left alone ...


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas would totally be Zach Galifianakis, goofy, fun, and hilarious.








"I don't mean to be gross, but the only time it's good to yell "I have diarrhea" is when you're playing Scrabble because it's worth a ****load of points."


Vienna would have to be Jessica Simpson, pretty, nice, but a TOTAL blonde.








"Is this chicken what I have, or is this fish? I know it’s tuna, but it says Chicken ... by the sea."


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

Pippi:

















now, I wouldn't say no to an Ingrid Bergman if she came my way... :flypig:


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Flip is a hybrid between Bill and Ted.


Excellent.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I think Desmond would be Jack McBrayer or someone equally awkward.  
He has that oblivious-but-cute thing going for him.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Awww isn't Desmond THE Desmond from LOST???


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

LOL! Taxtell, I thought about it, but he's not quite like Desmond Hume.  Close, though. Maybe Hume is like his alter-ego or something haha


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

taxtell said:


> Awww isn't Desmond THE Desmond from LOST???


love Lost. :smile:


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

taxtell said:


> Flip is a hybrid between Bill and Ted.
> 
> 
> Excellent.





Birdie said:


> I think Desmond would be Jack McBrayer or someone equally awkward.
> He has that oblivious-but-cute thing going for him.


Love and love.

I have no suggestions for Tate... he's never struck me as someone specifically. (I did see Tangled tonight, though... and this dog should be a chameleon named Pasquale. Just go see it... and that is tooootally Tate! A agrees!)

TheGrey is sort of an odd dog, he is loveable, but on his own terms. He is lazy, but when he is excited he is hopping around like a kangaroo. I could go the obvious with the hopping and go Tom Cruise... but I peg him more as a Kevin Spacey - odd, but endearing.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Interesting...I told my DH about this thread and asked what famous person he thought Stella was most like...and he said Princess Diana..lol I couldnt believe we BOTH thought of the same person!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Ms Stella said:


> Interesting...I told my DH about this thread and asked what famous person he thought Stella was most like...and he said Princess Diana..lol I couldnt believe we BOTH thought of the same person!


LOL! That's funny!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Chagall would be Cary Grant. He's got his expressions, especially his eyes!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> Chagall would be Cary Grant. He's got his expressions, especially his eyes!


Dreamy!


----------



## Ray'nBC (Dec 16, 2009)

Amos would be "Little Richard".
Wavy pompadour, whispy moustache, big smile.
Full-time party animal -- let's rock and roll, baby!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

It is toooo funny to see this here today, Deb and I were talking about our guys on the way home from the dog show yesterday and that was one of the things we did, we discussed who our dogs would be most like in personality!

I'll let Deb say about hers, but decided Grace was like Audrey Hepburn, Chantel was definitely Meg Ryan and Alfie to me is sooo like Matthew Broderick... if you ever say the movie Lady Hawk...lol... that is Alfie all over!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

jester's mom said:


> It is toooo funny to see this here today, Deb and I were talking about our guys on the way home from the dog show yesterday and that was one of the things we did, we discussed who our dogs would be most like in personality!
> 
> I'll let Deb say about hers, but decided Grace was like Audrey Hepburn, Chantel was definitely Meg Ryan and Alfie to me is sooo like Matthew Broderick... if you ever say the movie Lady Hawk...lol... that is Alfie all over!


*jester's mom*: I am rushing now to get the movie "Lady Hawk," I've never seen it but anything that's even _remotely_ reminiscent of your Alfie (_*swoon*_!) I'm in on! BTW, Matthew Broderick is a personal favorite of mine, I fell in love with him after seeing him on Broadway in "The Producers." Such a handsome and charming fellow, and sooo talented--hey, just like Alfie!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Spencer said:


> Dreamy!


You just made me giggle, *Spencer*. And thanks for affirming there _are _some PF members who might actually know who Cary Grant is!!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Harrison Ford- Smart, funny and good looking!!


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

Persia would be a porn model because she loves to roll on her back and show off her tinkle spot any chance she gets, she is very friendly and loves to kiss, and she likes to hump the sofa pillows, (Which are now hers). She is also very pretty.

She is only 14 weeks, is she supposed to be doing that?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

persia said:


> persia would be a porn model because she loves to roll on her back and show off her tinkle spot any chance she gets, she is very friendly and loves to kiss, and she likes to hump the sofa pillows, (which are now hers). She is also very pretty.
> 
> She is only 14 weeks, is she supposed to be doing that?


LOL :lol:


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Chagall's mom said:


> *jester's mom*: I am rushing now to get the movie "Lady Hawk," I've never seen it but anything that's even _remotely_ reminiscent of your Alfie (_*swoon*_!) I'm in on! BTW, Matthew Broderick is a personal favorite of mine, I fell in love with him after seeing him on Broadway in "The Producers." Such a handsome and charming fellow, and sooo talented--hey, just like Alfie!!


You crack me up!!!! LMBO I am SURE if you like Matthew Broderick, you'll LOVE Lady Hawk!! And, no, you STILL can't have Alfie! LOL LOL

Ohhhh, and I made a typo on my post, I MEANT to put Grace as Katherine Hepburn! Grace is truly a graceful yet full of vinegar dog! As I said, Deb and I were talking about it on the way home from the show and I said I thought of Grace as Katherine and she said it was funny because she saw Taffy as Audrey Hepburn. So, I mixed up the names....lol.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Billy would be Tom Hanks and Taffy would be Audrey Hepburn.


_


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Billy as Tom Hanks is spot on! That photo is pretty much always how I imagined Billy haha  Handsome boys, for sure!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

No Frank Zappa yet?
But just LOOK at this picture, lol!


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _Billy would be Tom Hanks and Taffy would be Audrey Hepburn.
> 
> 
> _


gee, i love Audrey Hepburn!


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Fozzie would be Mel Gibson. Very handsome, but unpredictably, inappropriately, bat-$hit crazy.


----------

